
How the Cruise Industry Became Synonymous with Disaster - smacktoward
https://slate.com/business/2020/05/cruise-industry-disaster-history-coronavirus.html
======
simonblack
Probably ever since 'The Poseidon Adventure'.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Poseidon_Adventure_(1972_f...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Poseidon_Adventure_\(1972_film\))

<grin>

